# Breeds for Trail Riding?



## Ink

I know a lot of people around here go to Tennessee Walking Horses or Spotted Saddle Horses for trails. They tend to be super mellow and forgiving. They're also a smooth ride and can keep up a good steady pace.


----------



## Jolly Badger

I have Tennessee Walkers - love them, but (IMO) the popular train breeds all have their strengths and weaknesses. 

All of the TWHs I've known have sound minds and huge hearts. There does tend to be different "types" of TWH's - some are a smaller or leaner build, others are taller and more "stocky." It's really just a matter of personal preference. 

If you do have a gaited horse and ride with a group of non-gaited horses, there is always a chance you may run into problems matching speed with the others. 

Gaited horses are meant to cover ground with a swift, smooth-riding movement. While it's _not always the case_, the other horses may have to jog, trot, or even lope or canter to keep pace with a gaited horse. The alternative would be constantly having to hold your gaited horse back to what's often called a "dog walk." 

There are very strong opinions in both camps when it comes to gaited and non-gaited trail riders. Non-gaited riders often accuse gaited riders of being speed-freaks who just burn up the trails, and say we go too fast to enjoy the scenery. On the flip side, many gaited riders say that non-gaited riders just don't get to see as much in one ride because it takes them so long to get anywhere.:lol:


----------



## Joe4d

two types of horses on the trails, Tennessee Walking Horses, and the ones other less informed people are riding. 
I was less informed at one time. So cant be to hard on people.


----------



## Trails

I ride a Walker, my wife rides an Icelandic, and I dearly want to join the enlightened ranks of mule riders


----------



## goneriding

It depends on what you want. There are a lot of breeds that are sane and great on trail.


----------



## BlueSpark

> two types of horses on the trails, Tennessee Walking Horses, and the ones other less informed people are riding.
> I was less informed at one time. So can't be to hard on people


I've never ridden one, so I don't know. Rode a gaited appy mare, but her gait was the same pace as a thoroughbreds trot. I find the thoroghbreds and arabs like to get out and cover alot of ground but are not known for being steady and solid. When i'm not with begginers i like to cover alot of ground. i'm alittle worried about going gaited when i only ride with non gaited. I've ridden morgans and they seem to be nice horses in general, but the last one I was riding was such a jerk it turned me off the breed a little.


----------



## kevinshorses

I ride all stock horse breeds. I think you can't go wrong with a Quarter horse. Research the bloodlines and get a horse that is performance or ranch bred and conformed to be a good traveler. Don't get a tightly bred 14 hand cutting horse and expect to keep up with 17 hand Tbs or arabs. I have 15 hand QHs and an Appy the same size and they can walk with just about anything and do it all day long.


----------



## goneriding

BlueSpark said:


> I've never ridden one, so I don't know. Rode a gaited appy mare, but her gait was the same pace as a thoroughbreds trot. I find the thoroghbreds and arabs like to get out and cover alot of ground but are not known for being steady and solid. When i'm not with begginers i like to cover alot of ground. i'm alittle worried about going gaited when i only ride with non gaited. I've ridden morgans and they seem to be nice horses in general, but the last one I was riding was such a jerk it turned me off the breed a little.


I have ridden Arabs for many years and covered many miles. They have all been solid and steady. Different breeds and horses within their breed can vary. A lot of it is the rider and how that the horse was raised and trained. It bothers me when horses are stereo typed so much. It's a "horse." :wink:


----------



## Corporal

LOL, JoeD--guess we know where YOUR heart is!!
IMO the most important things are:
*1) Your horse is sound*
*2) Your horse can carry your weight*
*3) You'll HATE it if one person is riding a gaited horse and you are NOT!!*
"Tyke" was a QH/TWH cross, and when our family was on trail riding vacations Tyke would do a running walk when we were road-trotting, which is neither a comfortable trot or fast enough to canter, and canter will wear your horse out faster than trotting.
*4) Please get your horse in shape before you take him/her on any really long trail rides.*


----------



## AQHSam

+1 for Kevinshorses. I have a 15 hh performance bred quarter horse that I love trail riding with. Our trails are hilly, sandy, steep, narrow, twisty and rocky.

After riding on these conditions for only a short period of time, I would like to answer your question this way:

Don't focus on breed, but focus on heart. My Sam had to literally pull himself (with me on top) up a very steep embankment during one ride. 

My riding partners, who were at the top watching, called down to me to give him the reins. I was riding in one continuous rein and dropped it and grabbed onto his mane. 

They said they saw him looking at the embankment and choosing his footing and that he dug his front hooves in before lunging up. It took him three good heaves and were were up on top.

His actions were described to me as heart. He didn't panic. He didn't make unnecessary movements and he thought his actions out. 

Now, maybe I am humanizing it a bit, but he did carry us through. I dropped the reins and closed my eyes. 

Sam has performance breeding in him and I can tell he enjoys the challenging trails. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with him being a QH, his specific breeding, or just his spirit. I doubt his spirit is unique to quarter horses. 

This spirit will be the measure to which I judge future trail riding horses.

I guess what I am trying to say is that since generalizing breeds can lead to disappointment, maybe what you should seek is a set of proven behaviors in a horse, regardless of his breeding.


----------



## Corporal

Trails, don't bash horses, yet. I've been looking at mule riders for a couple of decades, now. Mules, as an animal do not guarantee a good trail animal. In my experience for every well behaved mule, I have witnessed 2 unruly ones.
Two years ago we camped with a newlywed couple with her family's mules. 4 days in, she was in the hospital bc her mule panicked and dragged her back to camp.
They need to be trained JUST LIKE our trail horses do. I'd like some mule people to chime in about the differences in training a horse vs. a mule.


----------



## QOS

Sarge and Biscuit are both performance/ranch bred horses. Both are Quarter Horses. Sarge has the slowest smoothest lope of any horse I have ever seen - he is always the subject of much admiration when we take him anywhere. He is not a dead head - got tons of bottom and get up and go. Will go anywhere my husband points him. And on top of that, is a total love bug. 

Biscuit is making a terrific trail horse - and I have trained him behind my friend's little Tennessee Walker. Biscuit can slow jog/trot to keep up just fine with a TW. 

I ride with a variety of horses - the people I ride with the most are riding: several Arabians, a Paint/Arab, Tennessee Walkers, QH's, Friesan/Morgan cross and occasionally we ride with people that are on Rocky Mountain and Spotted Mountain horses. 

They are all terrific horses. I don't hesitate to ride with any of them and my horse keeps up and is sane. 

Every horse is different. They all have their good points. I think it depends on the individual horse. Barry's horse is a doll but I know his thought bubble says "trail rides with lots of people going slow is a DRAG". He prefers to go a little faster/farther/steeper/higher or be in front. Biscuit will go the speed I put him at and is pretty much a happy camper. 

If I didn't have Biscuit anymore and was going to strictly trail ride, I would consider a gaited horse or an Arabian or Arabian cross. Arabian's are amazing. They can go like no other horse I have ever seen!


----------



## Monty77

I've been riding Arabs for years and they have never let me down. Truth be told, breed doesn't reall matter all that much. As long as the horse can stay sound, and has the stamina to go on long hauls you're good to go. I used to ride a mutt of a horse who had the best of everything. He was standardbred x QH x small draft and he had over 3000 endurance miles under his cinch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat

I love my haflinger for trail riding - especially in the rough terrain. That seems to be when he is most engaged and doing his best. He moves out well and can have a very smooth trot. 

I was riding with gaited horses on rough terrain and he kept up. Even had some ask if he was gaited because his jog is so smooth. Not all haflingers move out so well, but they are out there. And they are a breed created in the mountains so they are sure footed and handle the terrain wonderfully.


----------



## BlueSpark

I know you really need to judge every horse individualy, but if i see every horse with trail potential in my budget I'm gonna be out there a long time. I have done compeditive trail/endurance. If that was strictly what I was going for I would keep my arab cross, but I also need somthing versitile enough to take the beginners out. I used to ride a little arab that was amazing. since then I have ridden a mare that spooked at everything no matter how fast you were riding and a very unpredictable gelding that would be perfect one day and a bronc the next.

Of all the ottbs I've ridden on the trail, probably 2 were willing to slow down and take it easy. The rest of them loved to get going and move down the trail, waiting for begginers was not fun. Some of them were bad at understanding footing, instead of taking it easy through the unknown they want to run through it.

I have a very negitive oppinion of quarter horses which I need to get over. I have known too many crazy miserable bronky ones. The last one on the farm got spoiled by his owner, put her in hospital, then bronced 4 people off, including 2 trainers. He was also miserable with other horses.

I don't want to judge a breed by a few individuals, but I'm trying to use some of my experience to narrow it down.


----------



## Lockwood

I've ridden trails on QH, Appys, Arabs, Mixes, TWH, Warmbloods, Morgans, and Rocky Mountain Horses. All had their strengths and weaknessess.

I do like gaited breeds for trails and there are plenty of breeds to choose from beyond TWH, although I owned a TWH before and like them just fine.

Perhaps, it might be better to try and aquire an experienced schooling, lesson horse, or seasoned trail horse that has been specifically trained for trail.
Or, look for horses that really need to be bomb proof in whatever they are doing currently and how that will be beneficial in what you are hoping to accomplish.


----------



## huntfishnride

We have had several TWH and MFTs and both are great horses. We started with the TWHs and transitioned to MFTs over the years. For us the change was mostly due to the type of country we ride in. We ride lots of rough trails when we are even on a trail. Our TWH's were wonderful and had great smooth gaits, but they couldn't gait very well in rough county. On a dirt road or smooth trail they could really fly. In fact our fastest TWHs were faster than our fastest MFTs. 

What sold us on the MFTs is that they can do their gait in rough country much better than the TWH can. In rough country we found the TWH's had trouble keeping up. Both generally have great temperments, are sure footed, great stamina, and have good fast flat walks. 

You can find nice heavy boned stout horses in both breeds as well, so it really came down to which breed could perform the best in rough country day after day. We have a few TWH's we have held onto because they are exceptional individuals but generally the MFT's out perform the TWH's in the rough country we ride. We have also found them to be a bit more versatile all round horses.

For most applications I think anybody would be happy with either breed. If I lived in the flat lands and planned on purely trail riding I would possibly lean towards a TWH. Where I live/ride in the mountains I prefer the MFT. Both are great to ride and truth be told you may be best off finding the horse that best fits your riding level/desires regardless of breed as both are exceptional.
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/gaited-horses/walking-horse-versus-fox-trotter-109662/page2/#ixzz1oTqmyXvZ
​


----------



## mildot

Jolly Badger said:


> Gaited horses are meant to cover ground with a swift, smooth-riding movement.* While it's not always the case, the other horses may have to jog, trot, or even lope or canter to keep pace with a gaited horse*.


I don't see that as a problem at all. I doubt TWHs expend less energy to maintain a given speed compared to a non-gaited horse at the same speed.

A working trot is the trot that a well conditioned horse can maintain for mile after mile and averages 8 - 10 mph, which pretty much matches the speed of the typical TWH running walk (6 - 12 mph based on what I have found online).

The problem is that most riders associate trail riding with a lazy walk with the reins on the buckle.


----------



## QOS

Mildot - I have kept the Biscuit at a 7 mph trot for 5 miles only slowing down to step over some trees. It was going around a 2 mile loop riding by myself. Biscuit stopped when I asked him to but a well conditioned horse can go for quiet a while at that speed. It is a fun ride! Lots of times though - people do want to meander along. I enjoy both types of rides - faster with just a few people and slower the more people there are!


----------



## calicokatt

We own a TWH and an Icelandic, and both are very nice trail horses, we also have an arab that is an amazing trail horse (certified search and rescue), but my Morgan/QH cross out-walks them all, by a LOT, and is comfortable to ride while doing it!


----------



## Painted Horse

Hunt, I second exactly what you just said. I've transitioned over to MFT. They are a great mountain horse. I've still got a Arab/Saddlebred gelding that will out travel any of my Foxtrotters. But not as smoothly.

My gaited horses can dog walk just as slow as any quarter horse out there, _If _I ask them to walk. Any rider should be able to rate the speed of their horse. I once had some friends suggest I shouldn't be invited on ride because my foxtrotters was so much faster than their quarter horses and that they didn't want to bounce the entire ride trying to keep up. I was reluctantly invited and I made sure I brought up the rear all day long to show that my horse would mind and that I could move at what ever speed they elected to ride at.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Painted Horse said:


> My gaited horses can dog walk just as slow as any quarter horse out there, _If _I ask them to walk. Any rider should be able to rate the speed of their horse. I once had some friends suggest I shouldn't be invited on ride because my foxtrotters was so much faster than their quarter horses and that they didn't want to bounce the entire ride trying to keep up. I was reluctantly invited and I made sure I brought up the rear all day long to show that my horse would mind and that I could move at what ever speed they elected to ride at.



Agreed!

A good horse - regardless of breed - will be able (and willing) to go the speed you ask of them.

Personally, I am an ayrab person all the way. My mare can and has taken beginners around at a walk so slow I felt like we were going backwards. Hell, she's given pony rides to small children in the parking lot of the mall's Applebee's once when the truck broke down and we were waiting for repairs. 

If you close off your search based just on breed, you may be missing out on your ideal horse.


----------



## Joe4d

the walker WTC thing,
A walkers trail gait is faster than a walk, but slower than a trot, So with the Walker out front. The person on the QH ends up, walk/ trot, walk trot, walk trot, gets really old.. 
The the walker's run walk is faster than a trot, up around 8-10. So if you let the trotter up front you keep running up on his butt. Some gaited horses do well at any speed. SOme like mine cant. He has a couple comfortable speeds he likes to get into.
Not sure about you a horse may be able to do a working trot for mile after mile, but danged if I'd want to be sitting in the saddle.


----------



## Cat

Joe4d said:


> the walker WTC thing,
> A walkers trail gait is faster than a walk, but slower than a trot, So with the Walker out front. The person on the QH ends up, walk/ trot, walk trot, walk trot, gets really old..


Actually most horses - especially QHs - can do a slow jog quite well and it is similar in speed to what you call a "trail gait" on most TWHs. 



> Some gaited horses do well at any speed. SOme like mine cant. He has a couple comfortable speeds he likes to get into.


Sounds like a training issue to me. Rode with quite a few gaited horses - TWHs, paso finos, spotted saddle, etc and never had a problem with either the gaited or the trotters being able to rate their speed unless it was one of the greener horses out that was still being trained. 

The problem with a mixed group of gaited/trotters is that people actually have to ride their horses and pay attention. The rider can't just let their minds wander and let the horses pick the speed because the horse will fall into what is most comfortable for them. Its the rider job to ask the horse what speed to move at and keep them there.


----------



## mildot

Joe4d said:


> the walker WTC thing,
> The the walker's run walk is faster than a trot, up around 8-10.


That's not faster than a working trot. My Appendix QH can easily keep a 9 mph trot mile after mile. There are several speeds within a trot (and any other gait for that matter). Don't confuse a real trot with that boring WP jog that's barely faster than a walk.

And Calypso flat out refuses to be left behind. She will match any horse speed for speed.




Joe4d said:


> Not sure about you a horse may be able to do a working trot for mile after mile, but danged if I'd want to be sitting in the saddle.


A) When a horse is connected and working though his back, the working and medium trot is pretty easy to sit. Having a dressage trainer helps.

B) When done correctly on a horse that is connected and working through his back, rising the trot takes virtually no effort.


----------



## Alekazam

I agree with previous posters that I would not be quick to judge the breed and miss out on a good horse. 

I grew up with MFTs and now have only Paints. I ride with mostly all QH and APHA and there is a vast difference in speed and gaits, even within our similar stock type horses. My main gelding that I ride will outwalk them all if I do not rate the ride. Which is ok with me, because he has learned that he goes the speed I want him to, not whatever he feels like doing. And on the other hand, there are horses we ride with that are slower than molasses if not nudged along. 

I agree emphatically that you are responsible for your horses speed. I never let my horses decide to do anything that I didn't suggest. Or, atleast I try not to.


----------



## Joe4d

pretty happy sitting perfectly level and riding past trotters bouncing up and down or posting, Been there done that, got the t shirt. Thanks but no thanks.
I go down the trail to go down the trail , I see no reason not to let my horse pic a speed he's comfortable with and just relax and enjoy the sceneery. I'm not out there to fight a horse.


----------



## QOS

Last year I went on a girl's trip to McKinney Roughs. My buddies were riding an Arab mare and a Tennessee Walker gelding. We went quiet aways with the other two cantering and Biscuit was doing a long trot at darn near 12 mph according to my Garmin. And he held that for a long time. LOL He did tire out before they did but he wasn't in the shape he is in now. 

He can trot extremely fast...my buddies were rolling that he was keeping up with their canters!

He can also jog super slow - he has several trot speeds and he is pretty darn smooth. I love to trot The Biscuit - it is a blast!


----------



## Brighteyes

Some of the best trail trail horses I've ever ridden were QHs. Quiet horses, generally. I like their slow, smooth jog for covering ground and a slow lope is fun to ride. The very heavily built ones tend to get sore and overheat on long riders when not conditioned more so than lighter horses. 

As far as gaited horses, I've ridden a decent lot of SSH. It isn't really a breed; more a registery of horses that fit into a broad type. You see horses with TWH (a lot of show bred horses are spotted TWH), standardbred, old gaited mutt, gaited pony, fox trotter (sometimes), ect.

There are two kinds, broadly speaking: the "foundation" horses and the "show bred" horses. Foundation horses are usually the shorter, stouter, and calmer horses. They were bred to be trail horses. I've found that they tend to be more often trotty than pacey, but generally have a smooth gait that is easy to keep them in. They take naturally to the trails like ducks to water.

Show bred horses are a bit hotter. They're leaner built, taller. They tend to be pacey, since many are bred to gait well in weighted shoes. It takes a little gaited horse knowledge to keep them smooth. They are nice trail horses as well, but take a little time and always have more "go" than "whoa."


When selecting trail horses, it's a lot up to the particular horse. Horses don't read their papers and some are nothing like their kin (that being a good or bad thing!)


----------



## mildot

Joe4d said:


> pretty happy sitting perfectly level and riding past trotters bouncing up and down or posting, Been there done that, got the t shirt. Thanks but no thanks.
> I go down the trail to go down the trail , I see no reason not to let my horse pic a speed he's comfortable with and just relax and enjoy the sceneery. I'm not out there to fight a horse.


I know you don't like horses that trot. Fine with me. 

But just because you passed some people on the trail a few times, who knows how well they can ride or how well conditioned their horse is? 

Or maybe they can ride the trot as fast as you can run-walk but don't care to.


----------



## gunslinger

My experience has been like Joed's.

My wife rides a quarter horse, and it's walk, trot, walk, canter, etc.

My SSH in the flat walk, forces the quarter horse to trot and in a running walk, he has to canter.

My SSH doesn't lolly gag around but rather walks with a purpose and most non gaited horses struggle to keep up.

You might as well "Ride With Pride" on a Tennessee Walking Horse or Spotted Saddle Horse.


----------



## calicokatt

It seems like many of the dyed in the wool gaited horse enthusiasts have quite an attitude! I think the rest of us are quite happy that you like your gaited horses, but some people really DO prefer to just 'lollygag along' and enjoy the scenery. (I am not one of them, and have trouble having trail partners because everyone else seems to ride a quarter horse whose walk is stuck in granny gear lol) Just because I like to go faster, and sometimes too fast to see much of anything but the trail in front of me, doesn't make it the right way to trail ride, or the only way to trail ride, and it doesn't make other people's way the wrong way....
Kathy
Oh, and we own three gaited horses, and 5 that aren't, so please don't tell me I've never tried it or don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mls

BlueSpark said:


> I know you really need to judge every horse individualy, but if i see every horse with trail potential in my budget I'm gonna be out there a long time. I have done compeditive trail/endurance. If that was strictly what I was going for I would keep my arab cross, but I also need somthing versitile enough to take the beginners out.


I competed distance on a paint mare and a quarter horse gelding - and did very well.


----------



## BlueSpark

thanks for all the coments! i would go crazy "stuck in granny gear", i need something that can move! gives me lots to think about.


----------



## mildot

BlueSpark said:


> thanks for all the coments! i would go crazy "stuck in granny gear", i need something that can move! gives me lots to think about.


When armies had horse cavalry, the trot was the gait used to cover long distances quickly.

The gaited breeds most certainly do not have a monopoly on covering ground quickly.

If speed is what you want, get an OTTB. They are fantastic athletes, and are the preferred mount for foxhunters in the western states where they chase coyotes for miles on end, often at a gallop.


----------



## Tianimalz

I haven't read ALL the posts here, so I don't know if this has been suggested...

OP, have you considered maybe a TWH/cross? I've met/ridden a couple, and now own one... and they seem to be much more willing to slow down with the un-gaited horses on the trails  My "Racker" is as willing to mozey along all slow like on the trail as the calm-minded QH's next to us (She still has one heck of a speed button her her though  ) :lol:


----------



## Britt

Can't go wrong with a Tennessee Walker.


----------



## BlueSpark

> If speed is what you want, get an OTTB. They are fantastic athletes, and are the preferred mount for foxhunters in the western states where they chase coyotes for miles on end, often at a gallop.


there is the problem. I need both. I want a horse I can lead the beginners out on the trail with, walk and trot willingly, not get too bored or prancy. then I can take it out with more experienced riders and keep up a good pace over long distances and rough terrain. I have the latter right now in Willow, but she gets bored and spooks violently if we go slower than a working trot


----------



## Lockwood

I have owned many different breeds of horses including gaited. 
FWIW, my RMH gaited gelding does not have the "big engine" forward movement that many people associate with gaited breeds on the trail, and it is one of the reasons why I chose him.

He will turn it on if asked to, but it isn't his mission in life and we like to amble along like melted butter. 
Many of the gaited breeds can indeed glide along at regular paces just fine.

Bluespark wrote: "I need both. I want a horse I can lead the beginners out on the trail with, walk and trot willingly, not get too bored or prancy. Then I can take it out with more experienced riders and keep up a good pace over long distances and rough terrain."

That is what I was looking for too, and found in my gaited gelding. He is a good ride for me, but at the same time I can put my beginner son on him and know he will be taken care of. It did take some effort and travel to find him and I had to pass over quite a few horses, but in the end it was worth it.


----------



## FlyGap

I personally like any sound, athletic, sane, specifically trail trained horse with good HARD feet!
For me QH/Arab crosses (quarab) are the best. Endurance with size, a little flash, substance, brains, and normally sure footed. I like how there is a mix of heart and if done right the QH can cool down the Arab a bit. The Arab adds in the nice extended trot so you can keep up with almost anything.
I'm not really a fan of gaited horses, but it's all personal preference! The riding group around here all rides TWH's and I can't keep up with them on my trail horses, nor do I want to. But those gals love to march, mostly on the flat and I climb mountains. I just like anything with a brain mixed with whoa and a go when I need it!!
When shopping I look for horses that have been exposed to parades, wagons, guns, and advertised as trail horses with plenty of miles on them. Then I look at their feet and only get ones that go barefoot. All three of mine have rock hard feet and the farrier groans when he comes out!
I've got two QH's and a quargan right now and all three are beasts on the trails, just depends on the horse. But I used to have mostly quarabs and I think they win hands down!

Good luck!! How fun to get to shop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot

One horse that I haven't seen mentioned is the Morgan.

One my friends has a 23 yo Morgan mare that is hell on wheels on the trails. She all of 15 hands and my 15.2 Appendix QH has to break into a canter to keep up with the Morgan's trot.

She is FAST.


----------



## Corporal

I think the OP has a lot of good opinions to chew over. Mildot, the US Cavalry, on their post-CW campaigns, used the walk and trot to travel long distances bc CONSTANT cantering or galloping would have done in their horses. They bred TB studs to mustangs and other mares to produce stock endurance. That doesn't recommend the trot for long distance trail riding, IMHO!!
Personally, I used to log a lot of miles trail riding. *I prefer the walk.* Mostly that's the speed my family took on our horse-trail riding vacations, so that we could enjoy the scenery. We weren't racing. If I were, I'd buy another Arabian, hands down. "Corporal" wouldn't ever wear out.
EVERY gaited or 1/2 gaited horse I have ever owned preferred to gait instead of walk. It's like I'm driving my diesel truck with my foot OFF of the accelerator and have to keep pumping my brakes to keep under 20mph!!!!
YES, the running walk and amble are comfortable. If you haven't ridden either, they are more comfortable than either my Arab's fast trot or my OTTB's fast trot used to be, at the same speed. BUT, they are not all as smooth as silk. _Some of them_ are not as comfortable as riding some QH's slow trot.
This is one of only 3 subjects that my husband and I disagree on. (pretty good after almost 33 years of marriage) He prefers gaited. I prefer a horse that trots. We've just agreed to disagree. Still love my two KMH's. Still love my QH.


----------



## mildot

Corporal said:


> the US Cavalry, on their post-CW campaigns, used the walk and trot to travel long distances bc CONSTANT cantering or galloping would have done in their horses............ That doesn't recommend the trot for long distance trail riding, IMHO!!


Did you just contradict yourself, or did I misunderstand what you are saying?


----------



## Corporal

Sorry, wasn't clear. The Cavalry used the trot bc it didn't wear their horses out. Had they constantly cantered or constantly galloped, their horses would have worn out. You can travel long distances in the same day by walk, trot, walk, trot. They also dismounted and led them at the walk. Bouncing along at the trot is NOT something I like to ride for long distances. I do prefer to trail ride at the walk.


----------



## AQHSam

hahahaha - wow. Talk about how regional experience can determine your preferences. Some of the trails I have been taken on require more billy goat than horse. Gaited or not gaited, I don't know if speed is a good idea where we head out to.

We choose to walk because we are picking our footfalls with caution and safety in mind.

I can't imagine gaiting or trotting on the actual trails out here.

Good discussion to follow.


----------



## mildot

Corporal said:


> Sorry, wasn't clear. The Cavalry used the trot bc it didn't wear their horses out. Had they constantly cantered or constantly galloped, their horses would have worn out. You can travel long distances in the same day by walk, trot, walk, trot. They also dismounted and led them at the walk.


 Yep, we're on the same wavelength.


----------



## BlueSpark

> We choose to walk because we are picking our footfalls with caution and safety in mind.
> 
> I can't imagine gaiting or trotting on the actual trails out here.
> 
> Good discussion to follow.


This is why some thing sane and logical is important. where we ride in the mountains the trails are...interesting. I've known many ottb's that panic when the footing gets sketchy. seen a mare try to turn around on a steep hill, trapping her self on slippery footing off trail, against a tree. a gelding i knew would run through anything that scared him, and a different gelding who was almost impossible to rate on hills. he would either run or jig sideways.

The best trail horse i ever knew was an appy gelding.


----------



## Celeste

If you are just walking, all breeds should have a similar feel. 

I have ridden TWH's and Arabs for trails. My Arabs have held up better in the long run as far as staying sound over the years. The TWH's were smoother and more sane. The Arab that I am riding now is a bit squirrelly -- likely to spook. I had a OTTB for a while that was way to skiddish for me to take out on trails. 

Since I am unlikely to do any endurance competition, I would likely consider a TWH or even a well mannered QH, Paint, or Appaloosa.

I guess that my favorite breed of horse is whatever breed is well trained.


----------



## mildot

OTTBs can be great, sane trail horses but they need some serious let down time after the track to regain their sanity.

If OTTBs didn't make good outdoor (as in outside the arena horses), they wouldn't be popular fox hunters.


----------



## Ink

I've heard off track Standardbreds can make really nice trail horses too. They tend to be a little less hot that the TBs.


----------



## BlueSpark

> OTTBs can be great, sane trail horses but they need some serious let down time after the track to regain their sanity.
> 
> If OTTBs didn't make good outdoor (as in outside the arena horses), they wouldn't be popular fox hunters.


All the trail ridden ottb's i've known had lots of down time. And the three i mention would have been great on rolling or relitively flat terrain, even over a few jumps. It was just when the terrain gets really tough they checked out. I don't know if their minds just were not rigged to slow down and contemplate when things get difficult or not.


----------



## Almond Joy

Ink said:


> I've heard off track Standardbreds can make really nice trail horses too. They tend to be a little less hot that the TBs.


I know a lady that has two off track standardbreds as trail horses. They can be a little tall for some trails, but are generally much less "hot." Some also pace which is supposedly very comfortable.

In my opinion, I would be looking for a horse that is 15-16 hands, sound, no feathers on feet (It can get messy), and an outgoing horse that can deal with the other unhorsey trailgoers.


----------



## gunslinger

Let me continue, we have two quarter horses and a SSH/Tennessee Walker.

For me, it's all about the comfort of the ride. The quarter horses, at any speed other than a slow walk, are like a pickup truck. You feel the bumps.

The SSH, well, she has the Cadillac ride, big engine with all gears and smooth at any speed.

The Cadillac ride allows me to ride longer, because I stay more comfortable. At the end of the ride, my tired old bones are still tired, but not near like the pain caused by the uneven gait the quarter horses have.

Now, if your running barrels, jumping, cutting cows, etc, then the quarter horses shine.

For pure pleasure and trail riding, I'm of the opinion it's hard to beat a Walker.


----------



## Painted Horse

Every fall I run into a family of ranchers that bring the big stout roping type quarter horses up hunting. There is NO way my MFT can keep up with all muscle powering up a steep mountain side.

My MFT are more comfortable, probably won't over heat as fast, probably have better all day endurance, But they don't go straight up a mountain like those bull dog built quarter horses.

Each breed has it's plus/minus. Doesn't mean they are wrong or right for trail riding, I enjoy a comfortable ride but have to give my horse a couple extra blows climbing a mountain vs the wide bodied heavy muscled breeds that just power up the mountain.

Your trail horse shoud be comfortable on the type of trails you ride.
TWH may be great gaiting down a country lane in relatively flat eastern part of the US, But climbing steep mountains at 10,000 elevation stumblin over rocks is a whole nother type of trail.

Lean forward, grab ahold of the man and scamble up a mountainside


----------



## karebear444

My mare is Part Walking Horse/Morgan and my friend has a hard time keeping up with her QH. She has to lope when I move my mare out. Most of the time I try to keep her slow so her horse doesn't have to work so hard.


----------



## gunslinger

Well Painted Horse, I don't think you understand the geography of Tennessee.

The flat part is in west Tennessee. We have mountains here in East Tennessee, not 10,000 feet, but still the highest point east of the Mississippi is on the Tennessee/NC border.

I'm not sure I could breath at 10,000 feet, never mind the horse.


----------



## Painted Horse

Gun, I do know you have some hills back that way. I remember going up and down as I drove across the Hatfield and McCoy part of West Virgina. Just had to do a little tongue in cheek comment to see who took the bait.

The horses do just fine if you give them blow. Its the people that struggle. I usually have some visitor get altitude sickness every summer. If they would drink water and stay hydrated instead of caffinated soft drinks, They probably would have made it over the passes with out getting sick.

Nothing like being above timber line


----------



## gunslinger

Our "hills" may not be as tall as yours, but they're steep!

The TWH is know to be surefooted.

I'd love to ride in the four corners area. Louis L'amours Haunted Mesa is a favorite of mine. Ever get up that way?


----------



## Painted Horse

I've ridden NATRC CTR rides in Farmington NM, Durango & Purgatory CO, up on the Grand Mesa in CO, the Trail of Tears and Rabbit Valley along the Colorado River. So a few places in SW Colorado.

Had a good friend in Monticello Utah that I went down and spent a week with several times and rode the area of SE Corner of UT. I also bought a horse from a fellow in Blanding and we rode several of his horses out into Comb wash as we tried those horses out. So yeah, I think I can say that I've ridden a little in the 4 corners area.

It's 6-7 hour drive for me, So I don't go there often, I drive past so much wonderful country in 6-7 hours, There is not a big reason to drive that far.




























As you explore some of this country you find the old cabins where some hearty sole tried to survive

















We always joke about being born 100 years ago so we could have used horses more. But then I look at those cabins and say No!


----------



## Jacksmama

I have a RMH/Gaited Morgan cross that is awesome on the trails. I am the only "gaiter" in my riding group, everyone else has QH's. Jack will definitely walk along with my riding buddies and lolly gag if I ask him, but he will also really move out. As mentioned before, not all gaited horses have that big motor and high step. My boy LOVES rough trails, he actually gets excited when we get on the little single track trails that require work. He is only 6 and pretty sane on the trails. Personally, I don't think gaited is better or non-gaited is better, just different. I do think, however, that I can ride all day long and be a lot less sore than my riding buddies,lol.


----------



## BlueSpark

Thanks for all the oppinions. The pictures are great too. Since I have myself convinced to sell Willow(most of the time) It looks like I may be shopping this spring so the suggestions deffinately help.


----------



## Painted Horse

I used to sponsor and put on a NATRC CTR ride. Did so for many years.
As I think back, I remember processing the score cards. Anywhere from 60 to 100 riders showing up and being judged for the weekend on conditioning and horsemanships skills.

I saw ALL breeds of horses get ribbons. Yes arab seemed to more often win the condtioning awards. But not always. But any breed had the potential to win at a weekend competitive trail ride.

My advice. pick a horse that you can enjoy. If have reached a point in life where you don't want a bouncy ride, Then maybe look at the gaited breeds. If you want a slightly faster horse, look at the trotters. If you want something to carry more weight, Look at the heavier muscled horses.


----------



## DancingArabian

Other gaited breeds are excellent as well - Missouri Fox Trotters and Rocky Mountain horses. I know a few of each who are undoubtedly the bravest trail horses I've ever seen.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

mildot said:


> When armies had horse cavalry, the trot was the gait used to cover long distances quickly.
> 
> The gaited breeds most certainly do not have a monopoly on covering ground quickly.
> 
> If speed is what you want, get an OTTB. They are fantastic athletes, and are the preferred mount for foxhunters in the western states where they chase coyotes for miles on end, often at a gallop.


And speaking of the trot ... anybody who wants a trail horse that can trot should look into a standardbred. They're great all-around horses, even at slower speeds (we have some of those trails, too).

(Another reason to check into standardbreds: There are lots of standardbreds looking for a good home in their post-racing careers.)


----------



## SueNH

I had a standardbred I used as a trail horse and she was awesome. Nothing bothered her, she was gaited but wouldn't loose the quarter horses. She would trot or gait depending on what I chose. She was what the harness racing folks called a free legged pacer who flunked track 101. Not fast enough for the track but plenty fast on the trails. She could do a running walk or speed rack if you wanted. Actually the running walk was her preferred mode for longer rides. Something we sort of found together as she aged and I tried to keep the old girl moving slower. I've got a walker now but wouldn't hesitate on another standardbred.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I'm joining this thread with some excitement. We're moving to Alberta in August, and I will be looking for a horse as soon as we arrive. I'm looking forward to exploring the breeds I am not so familiar with, and am keeping very open minded (so far) about what I will take a look at.

Keep the opinions coming please


----------



## Wallee

I love my TWH but at times I find her not being very sure footed in places.


----------



## Sis

I have 3 Thoroughbreds and a Standardbred, and all of them are really good trail horses. It doesn't really matter what the breed is, as long as they have a good brain and are trained well. My Standardbred is the horse I usually ride on trails. He has a nice jog, but when he gets going into a faster trot, it is extremely bouncy; however, he can trot/pace and keep up while the other horses are cantering. He has pretty good stamina. All three of my Thoroughbred do awesome on the trails, and are a little spookier than the Standardbred, but are faster too. Every horse has good and bad qualities!


----------



## Darrin

Put me down for suggesting TWH's, you'll find they meet your needs for going hard for you and can still drop kids/novices on them. One of their nick names is the baby sitter.

Now some are saying they are not good for steep country and they are partially right. Stay away from those that have only been shown and are now "retired". Show walkers spend all their time working on overstep and that works against them on trails. Trail trained walkers shorten up their over step as needed then open up on easy terrain. I've ridden my walkers in extremely rough terrain without a hitch, such as Hell's Canyon in Oregon. I don't have any pictures but a quick google will show you what it's like.


----------



## Amlalriiee

Most trail horses that I've ridden and loved for trail have been morgans. I LOVE them for trail riding. They are (most of them) sure-footed, more than willing, yet reliable. I do find that the "lippit" morgans are a little less reliable for trail...in my experience anyway. LOVED the one I rode and he did compete well on trail, but was quite goofy and spun a lot, whereas the rest did not do that. My horse is a quarab and I love her as well...but my answer is still morgans.


----------



## prairiewindlady

I ride mustangs! Seriously, they are the best trail horses EVER. Having been born on the range they are very smart and tend to think things through more than the average horse. I have domestic horses too ~ a grade pony, an Appendix QH, and an appaloosa. They are all wonderful horses but I have noticed that when they spook or don't like something, it is written in stone and there is no convincing them (for example) that that puddle will not swallow them up. My mustangs tend to freeze when they spook (rather than bolt or spin) and they are much more willing to cross water, hop over/navigate obstacles etc. Nothing fazes them. As for the gaited vs non-gaited debate, one of my mustangs is actually gaited (Indian shuffle) while the other is not

PS ~ I should probably also mention that my mustangs go barefoot - they have never been shod I ride them both in simple loose-ring snaffle bits or sidepulls.


----------



## minstrel

This is such an interesting thread to read! We don't really see gaited horses where I'm from - and I've never actually even seen one, let alone ridden one. Sounds like a totally different experience to mine... When we're out hacking, we tend to either be out for a natter and a lazy walk about, or we're out to condition the horses for cross country, and are trotting/hand-cantering the entire way, up and down the hills too to really get them working their back ends.

I have my warmbloodxthroughbred for other pursuits, but he is the most fantastic hack, as he can collect/extend all his paces, and is safe and polite enough to lead out beginner rides/lead from/put beginners on if I have to. He also goes out on his own just as well as in company, and will ride at the front or back. 

HOWEVER, the best breed I've ever hacked on have to be Highland ponies. They are extremely surefooted, can maintain the most comfortable jog all day, and yet have enough go to be up for racing cross fields/jumping everything in site. They tend to be steady and not spooky, and whilst they can be a bit strong, I still have put beginners successfully on all the well-trained Highlands I've worked with. Plus, having nice broad back, they are SO comfortable for long rides. Having done 30km rides on both my skinny WBxTB and on Highlands, the Highlands were definitely more comfortable for that last part of the ride when your butt really starts to hurt...


----------



## Tonipony

I ride MFT's and Icelandics, both breeds have been very good minded trail horses and mine will walk with my non-gaited riding friends or gait when I go with the gaited group.


----------



## Darrin

minstrel said:


> Having done 30km rides on both my skinny WBxTB and on Highlands, the Highlands were definitely *more comfortable for that last part of the ride when your butt really starts to hurt...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> And that's why we like to ride gaited horses, your butt doesn't start to hurt.


----------



## minstrel

Darrin said:


> And that's why we like to ride gaited horses, your butt doesn't start to hurt.


Haha, touche. You guys have really got me curious, if I ever come across gaited horses now I'm going to have to try them out...


----------



## Celeste

I love my Arabs, but I am getting older. I am seriously considering buying a gaited horse in the next couple of years. It will most likely either be a TWH or a "Racking horse" which in my opinion is the same thing if you leave them flat shod.


----------



## DancingArabian

I love my Arab and we go trail riding primarily. He doesn't spook very often, and most of the time it's just a short skitter. THe only exception is deer - no idea what it is about deer since deer go into his pasture everyday and he grazes with them, but ok whatever!


----------



## myQHpaul

I had a quarter horse gelding and paint mare that were amazing on trails and now I have a haflinger. I bought him strictly for trails so I can't wait to see how he does. Unfortunately, it has been so rainy and muddy that I haven't been able to get back yet.


----------



## gtmochi

I've really enjoyed reading this thread and had to chime in! I love riding the OTT Standardbred I lease on trails! She is not gaited - just regular walk, trot, canter and gallop - but she is very surefooted, steady, brave and has tough feet! When she does spook (which is rarely) she stops to think/investigate, which, when there's a steep drop (although nothing like in Montana or Utah) is a wonderful thing! But I do agree that it's more the horse than the breed that counts


----------



## smrobs

I'll be honest, I skipped much of this thread after the whole "Walkers are great, stock horses can't keep up" "Of course stock horse can keep up, they can go just as fast" blahblahblah.

I wanted to mention the Mustang breed. I've never ridden a horse that was as surefooted or trustworthy in rough terrain as my Dobe is. His gaits are smooth and easy to sit, I can ride his jog and lope all day long and he can keep them up all day long when he's fit. His feet are super hard and under normal circumstances he doesn't even need shoes. I trained him to do a stock horse version of the running walk and he will walk off and leave most other horses, they have to hit a decent jog to keep up. He's level headed and honest and strong and brave.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents :wink:.


----------



## Painted Horse

The Fort Ranch in Northern Utah has an annual production sales. It horses are sought after by ranchers and others that use their horses daily for ranch work. The mares run loose on a very rough and wild section of Northern Utah.The foals learn at the side of their dams to negotiate rough country. People who buy and own these horses always rave about how sure footed they are.

The only real difference between them and the mustangs is the breeding program. The Ranch brings in top stallons to improve their bloodlines and it seems to work as their horses are in strong demand. Admititly, these are cow horses. Bred to work cattle an ranch work. But their upbringing has taught them life long lssons about being sure footed.
FORT RANCH, PROMONTORY, UTAH

Wild Mustangs raise their babies in some really rough country here in Utah. They learn to take care of themselves. Where to put their feet. My neighbor managed the Wild Mustang Center in Harriman for many years. They kept around 400 mustangs there, trying to get them adopted out to good homes. I have friends who own mustangs and they do trail work just fine.

I've taken some of the same approach, I take my babies along for rides when they are young. They learn to follow trails, cross streams, mud, logs, spook in place to a flushing pheasant or bounding deer as youngsters years before I ever put a saddle on them.


----------



## Ladytrails

BlueSpark, we have TWH, MFT and quarter horses. I love the comfort of the gaited horses, but they have a tendency to have huge 'engines' that can make beginners uneasy. My TWH mare is safe as houses for little ones, and can slow down for them, but they aren't used to the energy she has and her stride at a walk is just naturally longer than a QH. The MFT is more surefooted and faster. 

If I were wanting to do endurance, competitively, plus beginners, I'd look at MFT or Arab or a gaited Morgan. The MFT is coming into their own in endurance/competitive trail riding. Check this guy out - Champion Foxtrotters by Bill and Jeanne Hinkebein at Indian Creek Equine Center 

For rough country, the US Forestry Service buys MFTs by the hundreds - I think that says quite a bit. 

Arabians, even though they can be a little highstrung, are so people-oriented for some bloodlines that you can trust them with beginners. Their record for endurance and sure-footedness can't be beat. 

Morgans, at least the solid foundation bloodlines, can be built similar to the stockhorse conformation and be gaited in a sweet single-foot, similar to the Indian pony shuffle or the running walk. If I were buying a new gaited horse for trail riding, I'd look at a gaited Morgan or a MFT. 

For trail but not competitive endurance, plus grandkid safe, I would always fall back on my quarter horses. Solid, dependable, and awesome through and through.


----------



## Celeste

The only experience that I have had with Morgans was when I was in college. I rode one of the school's Morgan horses. He was a great trail horse as far as being willing to go anywhere, surefootedness, and good sense. The only problem that I had with him was that he was the roughest riding horse on the planet. His trot would remove the fillings from your teeth. I am assuming from what other people are saying here that this is not typical for Morgans, but he cured me from being interested in buying one.


----------



## stevenson

Any breed of horse can be used for trail riding . Registered to grade. It depends on your personal wants. It depends on the horses individual nature. You may find one horse that is bored on trails, one that is terrified, one that can pick the safest trail . You can even use mules. Go find a nice safe calm horse no matter what breed or color. Because that is the most important thing.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, and I forgot to mention that the OP stated that she will be riding with a lot of beginners and inexperienced riders. She probably wouldn't want to be on a horse that everyone else had to consistently trot/lope to keep up with :wink:.


----------



## Painted Horse

Ladytrails, Thats a name I have not heard or remembered in a long time. Bill came out and rode with us back in 1998 I think. One of the first people I really talked with about MFTs He was riding hs stallion County Hickory. I was impressed. Enough so that I started buying Foxtrotters tha next summer


----------



## Ladytrails

Cool, Painted Horse! He is still active in the local MFT association and I heard him give a talk at a seminar a couple of years ago, on how he conditions and trains for the big endurance rides. Very interesting. I was thinking about him today when I found myself feeling sorry for my TWH mare who was huffing and puffing on her soft grass trail; Bill would have pushed her further, I'm sure!


----------



## Jolly Badger

Celeste said:


> I love my Arabs, but I am getting older. I am seriously considering buying a gaited horse in the next couple of years. It will most likely either be a TWH or a "Racking horse" which in my opinion is the same thing if you leave them flat shod.


The "rack" seems to be a very general term thrown around to describe a smooth, fast gait. . .but it is not the same as what you get with a true, naturally-gaited flat-shod TWH. 

I do know people who "rack" their TWHs, but basically all they are doing is a fast gait while forcing their horse into a high-headed, hollow-backed position. Comfortable for the rider, maybe - not so much for their mount.


----------



## jennyandjesse

Corporal said:


> Trails, don't bash horses, yet. I've been looking at mule riders for a couple of decades, now. Mules, as an animal do not guarantee a good trail animal. In my experience for every well behaved mule, I have witnessed 2 unruly ones.
> Two years ago we camped with a newlywed couple with her family's mules. 4 days in, she was in the hospital bc her mule panicked and dragged her back to camp.
> They need to be trained JUST LIKE our trail horses do. I'd like some mule people to chime in about the differences in training a horse vs. a mule.


While I have never owned one nor been around one, I had a girlfriend in college who only road mules. She was from Alaska and she said they were the only equine sane enough to not totally FREAK OUT when she came across a _grizzly bear!_ That was her opinion, not mine, but I don't really have one never been around one, just my two cents.


----------



## jennyandjesse

My experience is that no matter the breed, or sex, or even age matters, it's all in the training and attitude of your horse. (how you ride plays a part too) I really liked what ladytrails said about the different breeds. There are some characteristics in a breed that is true from one horse to the next, but I think it has to do with experience. If you want a trail horse, then look for a trail horse who has miles. Unless you are experienced and want a challenge HA HA. 

There are all sorts of bias out there and everybody thinks their horse is the best. I looked for a horse for over a year. I rode all different breeds and they all had good and bad qualities. I started to concentrate on finding a TWH because of the gait and they are supposed to be good with kids. He is great with kids, but not so good on the trail. He gaits just fine, but getting him to do it is more than just hopping on and going (as I did with my Morgan), it's something that I need to constantly keep him in check with. (along with being on my toes in case something spooks him which is all the time!) If you are buying a trail horse, make sure to try him on the trail, not all sellers have the time to let you do this. One didn't even let me ride!

I have been told that gaited=highstrung=spooky and do not agree in the least! I do however think there are horses out there more suited for the show ring. My best advice is to not concentrate on a specific breed, just look for the qualities that you need in a forever friend. Don't feel pressured to make up your mind on the first visit, go back again and again, if time alots. Try all different kinds to find the right one for you. GOOD LUCK and HAPPY TRAILS!


----------



## Darrin

jennyandjesse said:


> He gaits just fine, but getting him to do it is more than just hopping on and going (as I did with my Morgan), it's something that I need to constantly keep him in check with. (along with being on my toes in case something spooks him which is all the time!)


Two quick comments. First is for me, that's the difference between a naturally gaited walker and one that has to be trained. I'll watch them screw around in the pasture, those that do a bit of everything often have to worked on to keep in gait. Those that only gait in the pasture only gait under saddle.

Second, if you are on your toes all the time waiting for your horse to spook he'll feel and sense your tenseness. The trick is to be prepared but stay relaxed so as to not let your horse pick up on it. That also includes not staring down things you think he might spook at. Believe it or not, he's watching you and when you look at something he will too. Keep your eyes down trail and moving.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

do yourself a favor and get a walker. 

i started out riding a morgan with a bone jarring trot. my buddy rides a walker mare. that at 19 yrs of age will out walk anything she has ever been with. my morgan had to trot almost continously to keep up. and he really wasnt trying to pull away from me. but that morgan mare was bombproof. scared of nothing, didnt shy, good hard feet, would go anywhere you pointed her head etc. etc. but if riding hurts you, you aint gonna ride long. 
i bought my walker mare and am really enjoying life. and for what its worth, i still enjoy the scenery, IMO can ride slow, or pick up the pace when i want to,,, ride in the mtns, some of the trails are rough, you dont want or need a fast gait for that type of riding, yet its still a very comfortable ride.

its just my personal opinion, and nothing more, but for the life of me, i dont see why anyone would want a trotting horse.


----------



## Jolly Badger

Also keep in mind that "a good horse is never a bad color."

That may not be seen as "true" in some show disciplines, but when you're on the trail it shouldn't matter how splashy and flashy your horse's coat color and markings are. The color isn't what's carrying you.

I know some people who won't buy or ride a horse unless it is an unusual color, or a painted/spotted horse, or has some other crazy markings or unique color. I guess that's fine, and it's personal preference, but they're really missing out on some great horses. 

I've been to gaited horse sales/auctions where the "color" horses sell for high $$$ even when the horse's "gait" is pure pace, or they have some glaring conformation issues. The bids just keep climbing.

The plain-jane solid colored horses with good conformation and natural, flowing gait are almost ignored unless the auctioneer knows the seller and really pushes the horse or its pedigree.

My 14 year old little TWH is solid black with just a few "sprinkles" of white hair where a star would be. You can't even see them until you get close. He bleaches to something more like a weird dark bay in ths summer with copper tips in his mane and tail, which is fine with me because I don't ride the color. I ride the horse. And I have a good one.


----------



## ilovepie32

My best trail horse I ever had was a mix breed of God only knows what breeds of horses. She looked like a paint/TB/mustang to me, MAYBE. I have no clue. My point is that it depends on the horse, not the blood. You want something that doesn't spook easily, will go over/under/through any obstacle, and is easy going. Trail riding is more fun when you can test your horse on obstacles that you know he/she will pass. My horse, Dusty, is a western horse, but he's a trail jumper, will walk through cedar trees while branches are all in his face, won't spook at rabbits or deer, has walked right under a train track while the train was on it, and much much more. The only way to know if a horse is good on trails is to take it on trails. Not look at his papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dead Rabbit

IMO what constitutes a good trail horse is sheer comfort in riding. im not into long distance cometition and i dont try to climb a sheer rock wall. so comfort is of utmost importance. i enjoy a good pace too. a dead head creep is not "fun" to ride either. i like a little life in a horse with out getting bounced around in a trot. and i dont want to have to post just to keep from getting beat up. thats why a good gaited horse is for me.


----------



## Darrin

Jolly Badger said:


> Also keep in mind that "a good horse is never a bad color."
> 
> That may not be seen as "true" in some show disciplines, but when you're on the trail it shouldn't matter how splashy and flashy your horse's coat color and markings are. The color isn't what's carrying you.
> 
> I know some people who won't buy or ride a horse unless it is an unusual color, or a painted/spotted horse, or has some other crazy markings or unique color. I guess that's fine, and it's personal preference, but they're really missing out on some great horses.
> 
> I've been to gaited horse sales/auctions where the "color" horses sell for high $$$ even when the horse's "gait" is pure pace, or they have some glaring conformation issues. The bids just keep climbing.
> 
> The plain-jane solid colored horses with good conformation and natural, flowing gait are almost ignored unless the auctioneer knows the seller and really pushes the horse or its pedigree.
> 
> My 14 year old little TWH is solid black with just a few "sprinkles" of white hair where a star would be. You can't even see them until you get close. He bleaches to something more like a weird dark bay in ths summer with copper tips in his mane and tail, which is fine with me because I don't ride the color. I ride the horse. And I have a good one.


There's a saying in the TW world, you don't ride their looks.


----------



## xylina93

I have ridden many different breeds, but the one that stands out to me is my tennessee walker who was an abandonment (and more than likely abuse) case. I wasnt quite sure what to think of my twh/pinto when i first got him, because he was eight and never been ridden before. i spent two weeks riding him and found out that yes, he is gaited, and since then it is true love for me. I have worked with many abuse cases, but none "came back" from it like he did. I have also met my friends abuse case, a paso fino mare, and rode her too. the gaited horses are definitely geared towards speed and comfort of the rider, and are very sensitive and careful with their rider. I have ridden my twh for two days (8-hours+ per day) straight, and wasnt sore at all. his "gait" can match my moms arab/friesian (16 hands) at a canter.


----------



## thenrie

Believe it or not, I actually got through almost all the posts on this thread. I skipped the last couple pages because it was just the same info over and over.

Thought I'd at my 2 cents worth.

Almost all the threads have been about horses, because the opening thread was asking what is the best trail breed. Everybody has their opinion based on their own experience. So, the thing that needs to be asked is this: What kind of trail riding do you intend to do with the horse?

A lot of the talk has been about speed. My uncle was an USFS worker who guided hunts in southern Utah and did a lot of back country riding in his spare time. Once a bunch of my nephews and nieces visited him and were out riding his horses. When he came home from work and they told him how much fun they had cantering up and down the road, he exclaimed, "I'm surprised they didn't get bucked off! Those horses don't even know they _can_ canter!" In other words, he had no use for anything other than a walk, and occasionally a trot, on the trails he rode. I find that I train my horses to canter and change leads just as a training matter. I never go above a trot out on a trail. Most of the trails I have ridden in my life would not allow anything above a slow jog safely. On the other hand, I can't stand a horse that won't keep up a steady walk.

If all your riding is on developed and maintained trails, I would suggest you go with the breed your riding partners and friends have. That will save you a lot of frustration as far as matching gaits.

If most of your riding is in the mountains on poorly maintained rough trails, having a horse that paces or maintains an 8-9 mph run-walk will find little use for that gait.

I have used 1/2 Arab/QHs, QHs, mustangs, and other grade horses (mostly QH type). I have enjoyed them all and they have all done well in the mountains. 

As for steady and calm, I have to say my 1/2 Arab/QH stallion was the best. He was only about 14 hands at age 2 when I started training him. He had the smoothest jog of any horse I ever rode. We were jogging along one day with the family, on their tall QHs, when Char (my Arab) put his nose down to sniff the trail as he jogged along. He suddenly stopped dead in his tracks and I nearly went over the front. When he wouldn't go on, I noticed his ears were working back and forth like he was confused. He wouldn't lift his head. When I got off to take a look, I found he had stepped through his rawhide bosal with his front left. He looked at me like, "Well, help me out of this!", but stood quietly. I lifted his hoof out of the bosal and we kept on going. What a wreck that might have been with another horse.

I had a registered QH mare with excellent "Bar" breeding that would outwalk any other horse I ever rode or rode with, for distance and speed. She stood a little over 15 hands. She once brought my dad and me out of the mountains on a dangerous trail when it was so dark we could not see each other. I wouldn't have sold her for a million bucks that night. Later on in her life, as she approached 17-18 years old, she began to suffer from cramps and would "bind-up". When that happened she would literally explode and go to pieces in a blind panic. That became so dangerous I had to quit taking her on rides. Her son, also a registered QH with great breeding, developed the same malady as he approached 16 years. Binding-up has a technical name, but I forget it right now, but it is a malady that has shown up in QHs from time to time.

My Dad has a QH with championship cutter breeding that stands about 14 hands or maybe less. He will go anywhere you want to point him (so don't point him places you are not sure you want to go!) and he can walk as fast as any horse I know. He will keep up with and even outwalk 16-hand horses on the trail. He is one of the most personable horses I have known.

I had a mustang that was great on the trail. Never, and I mean never, got hurt. He could live in a field of barbed wire and never get a scratch. Stood about 14.2 or so. My only complaint with him was that heading east he walked slow and I would have to keep after him to keep up a good pace. Walking west, he would walk fast. Didn't matter where we were. All I can figure was that he was raised on the Navajo Reservation, or somewhere west of New Mexico and he was going home when he headed west.

As I get older, I don't think much about speed, except that I like a fast walk. I have found that I don't like registered horses, no matter the breed. Same with dogs. It seems to me that registered horses and dogs have cost me way too much time and money in vet bills. Grade horses and dogs seem to be heartier and healthier. For me, when I go looking for a horse, I look for good conformation, healthy hooves, a soft eye, and good personality. I also try to assess whether the horse has ever had a serious injury. Since registered breeds are often used in competitive sports, such as jumping, roping, barrels, etc, you often see folks selling them after a serious injury that precludes them from continuing competition. You seldom see that kind of thing with grade horses. I could care less about breeding as long as the body-type is what I'm looking for. I just want a horse that will be willing to go and will carry me or my loved ones safely through rough country.

Attached is a picture of my daughter on a 7 year-old grade mare I am training for her in VA. The horse with her is a friend's registered QH at age 20. The other pic is the little QH cutter I mentioned in the White Mountains of AZ.


----------



## Inga

The American Saddlebred was hands down the best horse that I ever rode on trails. They are gentle, smooth, sure footed and tolerant. Of course training is important, that is true for all breeds. I would look into Saddlebreds and try out a few. They tend to impress those who give them a chance.


----------



## twiz454

I've taken several different breeds out on trails. I can't honestly say what breed is better - it all goes on the horse's training and rider skills. I have 3 stand out favorites, all of which would go anywhere, very sane, very safe: QH gelding, TWH mare, ASB mare.


----------



## jaydee

We have a small irish draft, a mini clyde (gypsy cob) and a welshxTB (now retired) they would all go where you pointed them, sure footed, coped on all surfaces up and down hill, not spooky, never needed pushing on - could not fault them. My pinto who is probably part arabian is nowhere near as good and starts to whinge if the going gets a bit tough


----------



## gt49

I ride a grade quarter horse that has carried me through mountains, prairies, rivers, streams, and dense forests. He can go all day, when properly conditioned, and has yet to let me down. For my part, I make sure he is healthy, sound, and trail ready before we attempt longer rides. I rest him when he needs it and I'm not opposed to getting down to walk from time to time.


----------



## HagonNag

Thenrie makes a lot of sense: it depends on what kind of trails you're riding. I have been looking and looking for a new trail horse and finding nothing. Of course, I'm being picky because this will probably be my last horse. I've always ridden gaited, but all the gaited horses I'm finding pace. We ride in areas where you can't gait a lot, but it's nice to have when you want it. WHY can't I find a gaited horse that will be content to walk along on a loose rein instead of being pacey and/or a speed demon??? I think I'll just give up and wait for awhile.


----------



## WesternTale

Rocky Mountain Horse please!


----------



## Inga

HagonNag What about a retired 5 gaited Saddlebred? The nice thing about them is that they have all 5 gaits. They can slow gait all day but when you want a nice flat walk or a canter, that is there as well. 

I know we are all partial based on our experiences but with 5 gaits, you have a lot of versatility. A gear for all terrain. ha ha


----------



## Darrin

HagonNag said:


> Thenrie makes a lot of sense: it depends on what kind of trails you're riding. I have been looking and looking for a new trail horse and finding nothing. Of course, I'm being picky because this will probably be my last horse. I've always ridden gaited, but all the gaited horses I'm finding pace. We ride in areas where you can't gait a lot, but it's nice to have when you want it. WHY can't I find a gaited horse that will be content to walk along on a loose rein instead of being pacey and/or a speed demon??? I think I'll just give up and wait for awhile.


Because most have been ridden by speed demons, that's why you get a gaited horse isn't it? Actually it's fun to go fast because they will...

I've actually got one that will go real slow if you want, has a nice gait at mid speed (flat walk, slower running walk) but wants to pace at higher speeds. My other horse the wife rides and he's got one gear, GO! They don't make for a well matched pair.


----------



## blue eyed pony

My "trail" horse also happens to be my show horse (I showjump/event) and he is an Anglo Arab. Can go all day, and if I get him going he has the most ENORMOUS ground-covering trot... he can trot as fast as other horses can canter. I think he's probably heavily Endurance-bred through his Arabian half, but I don't know much about bloodlines, so I'm not sure. He's certainly way too chunky to be halter-Arabian bred!

I really want a gaited horse to have purely as a trail horse, but we don't have very many gaited horses in Australia, and those we DO have are very expensive when they come up for sale... which is very very rarely! I don't want to spend $15000+ on a horse I intend to use only for trails, so I shall wait and hope that somebody imports enough of them that they become less expensive.


----------



## Remali

I always rode my Arabians out on the trail, they were the most comfortable and most quiet horses, never spooked and would go thru anything. Also want to point out that one was a former show horse, he was a go anywhere and do anything kind of horse. Had a lot of endurance to go all day, yet was very quiet and calm on the trail.


----------



## Jolly Badger

HagonNag said:


> Thenrie makes a lot of sense: it depends on what kind of trails you're riding. I have been looking and looking for a new trail horse and finding nothing. Of course, I'm being picky because this will probably be my last horse. I've always ridden gaited, but all the gaited horses I'm finding pace. We ride in areas where you can't gait a lot, but it's nice to have when you want it. WHY can't I find a gaited horse that will be content to walk along on a loose rein instead of being pacey and/or a speed demon??? I think I'll just give up and wait for awhile.


A lot of people with gaited horses don't bother to teach their horses to do anything _but_ go fast and stay on the trail. I say this because I've ridden with those types.

Yeah, their horses are fast and smooth as long as the trail is the kind of trail where they can get some speed. Get them out on "goat path" types of trail, where you need a horse that is responsive to the aids and balanced, and able to slow down and think about where it's placing its feet, and you may find yourself in some trouble. 

There _are_ still good gaited horses out there, though. I own one. He's a cool little guy. . .he will gait all day if you ask him to, he will "dog walk" on a loose rein, he'll cross deep creeks and slide down greasy hills, and he will be a nimble and sure-footed steady-eddy when you find yourself having to pick your way through roots, rocks, washouts, and other tricky footing. 

However, he's not for sale.:wink:


----------



## Darrin

Jolly, most people I know with gaited horses that are not sure footed on rocky, narrow, tough trails are those that never or rarely get off groomed trails. People I ride with will open them up when hitting a good chunk of trail and throttle them back down again when the trail gets rough which also tells the horse, "hey, start paying attention to your feet".


----------



## QOS

I ride with a variety of horses - mine being QH. My cousin rides a Paint/Arab that is just a doll - never crazy - will go at the speed she asks. Another friend rides an Arab. They are fantastic trail horses - lots of get up and go, will go at the speed she sets, will go through just about anything. Also ride with a TW and some Rocky Mountains. They are also terrific horses and will gait, walk, trot and canter and various speeds. They are fantastic horses.


----------



## Painted Horse

My foxtrotters will dog walk with anybody or they will gait with the best of them. I spent 5 days with 9 guys from South Carolina who brought their McCurdy Plantation horses out with them. My gelding had to hussle to keep up. But he fox trotted just fine.

What are groomed trails?


----------



## Darrin

Well Painted Horse, those are trails neither you or me like but plenty do. I was telling a lady I met about this terrific trail she should try that she could ride to from her barn. She looked at me with this worried look and asked me if it was groomed. I told her to never mind.


----------



## Jolly Badger

Darrin said:


> Well Painted Horse, those are trails neither you or me like but plenty do. I was telling a lady I met about this terrific trail she should try that she could ride to from her barn. She looked at me with this worried look and asked me if it was groomed. I told her to never mind.


Personally, I think the best scenery is back on those "goat trails." You miss out on a lot of the pretty stuff by sticking to the wide-open, groomed, flat sections.

It's great trust-building, too. You don't know how good of a trail horse you really have until you've gotten through a hairy situation or two and come out unscathed on the other side.


----------



## Darrin

Jolly Badger said:


> Personally, I think the best scenery is back on those "goat trails." You miss out on a lot of the pretty stuff by sticking to the wide-open, groomed, flat sections.
> 
> It's great trust-building, too. You don't know how good of a trail horse you really have until you've gotten through a hairy situation or two and come out unscathed on the other side.


That's the truth. Wife gets nervous on narrow trails and I keep telling her to trust her horse, he'll take care of her.


----------



## G8tdh0rse

I think it depends on the kind of trails you ride as well as the distance and frequency. Your size, riding ability and preferences are important too. 
Soundness is a big requirement though. Good feet, sturdy legs, strong back. 
I also want a trail horse that takes new things in stride, not spooky, balky or stubborn. Sure-footed, thinks on his own so the rider doesn't have direct each step. 
Do you like to ride slow or move on out? Some breeds naturally walk slow and some walk fast. Some pole along happily and some don't like to be held back. 
Does your horse match your weight. Some breeds of horses are bred to carry weight better than others. It isn't just about size, more about how they are built. 
Do you like to take out alone or prefer ride with others?
Some horses are bred for strength or endurance and others for speed. I know that QH people go on about how perfect the QH is but they don't win endurance races nor can they pull like a Percheron. Nothing wrong with QH just that they are not bred for endurance or pulling. Let each breed have it's strong points and not try to fit a horse into something he is not bred to do.

So decide what you like to do and find the horse that can easily give it to you.


----------



## JLane1

I like my mule, but as mentioned before, being a mule doesnt automatically make them a good trail horse. She hasn had much training and I only got her a month ago, but so far shes been pretty easy to figure out. You definatly cant make a mule do somthing and the biggest thing is dont set yourself up to fail when training one. Ive had her on a 6 1/2mi ride the second week I got her and a 10mi ride this weekend. Shes not perfect yet, she still isnt where id like her with her responsiveness, she still spooks somtimes, and I really need to teach her to watch where she puts her feet, but One thing that I can say is the mules are tough. I did 10mi on her the 4th week i had her and I coulda hoped on her the next day and done it again. Plus she really covers some ground. Shes 14.1 and has a 4mph walk. Im pretty confident that shell be a solid woods mule with a little more work.


----------



## Painted Horse

I ride foxtrotters and enjoy the gaited ride. I have an arab/saddlebred and his speed is way beyond anything my foxtrotters will ever achieve. When my daughters ask him to open up and run, I just wave goodbye.

Up hunting I watch the big quarter horse ranch horses steam past when ever I'm climbing steep hills. Those big powerful muscle have no equal when it comes to climbing steep mountains. If I was chasing cows up and down a mountain, There is no doubt what I'd be riding. Same for the fence rider, If you are just riding the fence line checking for down fences, a gaited horse is hard to beat. 

There are some books written about how the Forest Service liked Foxtrotters for their rangers to ride in the back country where they had to travel forest trails all day in comfort. Each breed has its strong points. Some of us will search out a trail horse based on it attributes and qualities, Some us just find a companion and decide he makes a OK trail horse.


----------



## strawberry paint

This is a great thread with lots of info. Thanks to you all. 
Painted Horse...I love your pictures...I could only dream going on the trail rides you do.
My ideal trail horse is....
1. a horse that loves to do trail rides
2. a horse that looks after me (no spooking, bucking, bolting..etc)
3. is surefooted
4. has good common trail sense (enough to slow down from a faster gait to pick their way over rough ground with loose rein)

For me....I would ride a horse that have these kinds of qualities than something comfortable that doesn't. Trail rides can be dangerous ..a horse that that is not fit mentally for trail riding can make it even more dangerous.


----------

